# Tool Talk >  Worker accidentally pulled into lathe

## Jon

From Safety Engineering Network. Worker pulled into lathe. No gore; in fact the man looks like he wasn't hurt, but later died of his injuries.

----------

fixit (Mar 17, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (May 9, 2019)

----------


## stan the toolfool

That broke every bone and crushed everything else. do not google yale university lathe girl. I crushed my right hand last year on a forklift, no fun, never be right again, but usable mostly

----------

Scotsman Hosie (May 9, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jun 11, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Jun 11, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 10, 2019)

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

Damn – that's hard to watch. Back in my Navy days – aboard the USS Ranger (CVA-61) – we were doing night-ops, when one of the bomb-building crew managed to catch his heels in some banding – while throwing the crates and crap over the side, from the forward flight deck. At 90-something feet to the water, he was presumed a goner. Though 'payday' was delayed – for a man overboard head-count – giant search lights continued to work the water, for hours. His body was never recovered.

----------

